# then and now - your cats!



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I did this thread last year but not alot of replies, just seen one in the dog thread and thought we could give them a run for their money lol 

so lets see your Pics of your cats then & now please! :thumbup:

Just a couple of mine:

Then:









































Now:









































Then:

























Now:

























Then:

























Now:

























Then:

































Now:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Great to see then and now. Love that boy of yours he's adorable :001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: great pics I'l have to have a root around in the deep dark corners of my pc


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

tylow said:


> Great to see then and now. Love that boy of yours he's adorable :001_wub:


you not got any??



Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: great pics I'l have to have a root around in the deep dark corners of my pc


root root lol!

*****

No one else??? so much for giving the dog thread a run for its money! thats on page 11 now lol!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

First pic is Meeko approx 10 weeks.The second one was taken three days ago now 11 months old.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Ahchoo hmy: the dust in there  :lol:

Simba


Casper


Pepsi


& Scutter on the right


Louie


Simba, Casper & Scutter


Pepsi


& Louie with Simba at Christmas before he lost his ruff & maine  but we need central heating


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

buffie said:


> First pic is Meeko approx 10 weeks.The second one was taken three days ago now 11 months old.


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: look at the whittle Meeko


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Teeny, weeny little Mai Tai








Big grown up Mummy Mai Tai


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

D B your babypawz are gorgeous :001_wub:The adults scrub up pretty good as well :thumbup:


Lymorelynn.Mia Tia was a real cutie as a baby but she is a stunning lady now :001_wub:

and TB well your lot are just Gorgeous every last one of them :thumbup:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Baby Ty and the grown up version


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Oooh I like this 

William at 6 and 8 weeks respectively, then three from today at 5 months! 









































Sparkles
xx


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Kiara

then










now










Kopa

then










now










Tibbles

then










now
on left










Tiny

then










now










Tabby

then










now










Crystal

now


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

goodness buffie i have never seen araggie kitten as dark as him at 10 weeks old, he's beautiful.
unfortunately i havent got any pictures of my raggies or nellie as kittens on computer. i had the raggies a long time ago lol


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Some truly stunning kitties in this thread! Its amazing how much they grow up :001_wub:

Here's mine:
Took this pic just after we rescued him as a tiny and poorly kitten (approx 8 weeks old):









Locke two weeks after his rescue, feeling and looking much brighter, having recovered from cat 'flu:









And how he looks now at 1 year and 6 months:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks for the compliments 

stunning pics everyone!! keep the pics coming!! :thumbup:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

I dont have any of Annie as a bubba as she lived with my mum. But here's Loki!

6 weeks...



















6 1/2 months...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

lucky, Black & white
Sam, Tabby & White


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgepus pics!! keep em coming people!


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

*Deaky when we got him, about 10 weeks old I believe;*










Cant believe he slept like this...









Just looking cute









And how he's looking these days...










OH! he still sleeps like this...


















Awwww he's so grown up


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:lol: Love the way he sleeps :thumbup: Gorgeous boy :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

great pics!


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Jessica at 10 weeks, then at 18 months
Bellinda at 12 weeks then at 18 months


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

and finally Tiffany at about 3 months then at just over 2


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

Simba
baby








my soppy big 5 kg boy









Baby Nala

















My two year old is on a diet and totally food obsessed 6.3 kg

poooh it won't let me i'll have to put them in a new post.


----------



## LoottePrayedo (Jan 24, 2011)

So, as stated, what is your favorite movie line? And please write down from what movie you've heard it. 
One of mine is 
"With great power comes responsibility" --- Spiderman (his uncle)


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

big Nala
























Wish i could take better photos cause they are both much more gorg in flesh.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

LoottePrayedo said:


> So, as stated, what is your favorite movie line? And please write down from what movie you've heard it.
> One of mine is
> "With great power comes responsibility" --- Spiderman (his uncle)


What
think your posting in wrong bit.


----------

